
Cryptocurrency historical price data collector library in Python 3 - guptarohit
https://github.com/guptarohit/cryptoCMD
======
contra-bit
This looks interesting. I will try to integrate it into my python Data
Visualization Portfolio, where I used Pandas and Matplotlib to visualize 6
Mayors Banks over the last 10 years Anyone interested?

~~~
guptarohit
Sure! Is your project on GitHub? Would like to have a look.

